# My humble corner!



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

So i figured i should show my humble little little corner.

I know most have big flashy machines, and someday i will also, but for now this is it and i love it.

Love fact that wifey begs for a coffee in the morning before i go work









View attachment 6213


----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey, at least you have a corner! Is that a wee roaster?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Yep its the Gene cafe. Try to fire it up once a week!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Looks good. It's half the battle when the missus wants you to make good coffee.

You should start making the coffee taste bad and it's a good excuse to upgrade later on cos she'll give you the nod haha


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Top tip there, now if only i knew someone selling a better machine!


----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

Hang on a minute! I see some sort of planetary alignment going on here. Call the press!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Hmmm let me have a think?!?!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Ha, but to quick to upgrade just yet for me, maybe next month


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Haha yeah it defo gets hold of you doesn't it.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Not many people have a roaster in their corner. Well played.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> So i figured i should show my humble little little corner.
> 
> I know most have big flashy machines, and someday i will also, but for now this is it and i love it.
> 
> Love fact that wifey begs for a coffee in the morning before i go work


Where's the coffee machine....can't see it...I can see the big silver tamper stand with a few glasses on it?









Ahh I see it now, it was hidden under that turquoise cloth....and yes, nice to see a roaster, ready to use.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Great set up Froggy!!

The Gene is a big old brute isn't it!!

How are you finding it? I'm thinking about picking one up at some point as the idea of roasting at home sounds great


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> Where's the coffee machine....can't see it...I can see the big silver tamper stand with a few glasses on it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh so funny...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Mouse said:


> Great set up Froggy!!
> 
> The Gene is a big old brute isn't it!!
> 
> How are you finding it? I'm thinking about picking one up at some point as the idea of roasting at home sounds great


I love the Gene, love how i can control my roasts and take a bean to what level of roast i wish, also when you get your timing right you have beans ready for drinking at the right time.....

Would highly recommend purchasing one!


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Great little corner.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

A tidy little corner and anyway, it isn't what you have in the corner but what you do with it:good:


----------

